# Goofy Vizsla Movie Trailer



## Bodhi (Jan 1, 2010)

Aloha,

Just made a goofy movie trailer in iMovie of our new pup Cedar, which will be departing its litter mates this Friday to live with two humans, two cats and another V... It should be interesting...

http://www.ophale.com/cedar/movie/

or directly download here (iPad, iPhone users):

http://www.ophale.com/cedar/movie/cedarrapids.m4v

Enjoy!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Goofy Movie Vizsla Movie Trailer*

Bodhi, that is so awesome!  Can't wait to see more of Cedar!!  SO CUTE!


----------



## Bodhi (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks for the positive feed back Suliko!

Soon to be a two Vizsla home !

Now that we understand how iMovie works, and more importantly how to use the camera to capture video... (camera shoots 4:3 ratio but the movie trailer is in 16:9, we realize now that we need to take the video further from the subject to prevent cutting off heads with the 4:3 -> 16:9 conversion) we plan to make some additional 1 minute clips!

For those that have problems with the above hyperlink, your current browser may not support m4v file format (codex). I know that Firefox, Safari, and Chrome work in addition to the latest versions of IE. 

Some parting photo's from todays puppy play session!





























Aloha!


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

What a gorgeous little pup! Absolutely adorable!


----------

